# The newbie



## CDUBE (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey im from Minnesota. Just stoppin in and sayin hi! I shoot a Razors Edge and my Z7 will be arriving in the mail anyday now! Pretty Excited and its nice to meet you guys. :thumbs_up


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!   Good to see another Minnesotan.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## CDUBE (Oct 6, 2010)

Finally got my Z7 SOOO pumped! Got it at 6Pm tonight via UPS


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome to At, I'm also fairly new so I know what that's like. :smile: I know how excited you are I'm waiting for my Hoyt in the mail as we speak too and I'm driving my husband crazy. I've already picked out new string colors for my bow and he's in production with them right now. I've actually got the strings before the bow? Yeah, weird. but it was the one thing I could control. :tongue: Enjoy your new bow and hope to see you around the forum.


----------



## CDUBE (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice to meet you too. You wasted no time in sponsoring this sight. :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

My husband has been a long time member and supporter so the stars came with the gig for me :angel4:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* CDUBE. Have fun here.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

